# C'est nos taxis qui en prennent plein  la gueule



## danalto

Bonjour, WR.  Du film *Forces Spéciales*: Elsa è stata rapita dai talebani, e un gruppo di militari delle Forze Speciali la sta portando in salve. Stanno camminando in mezzo le montagne, in Pakistan, quando si sentono degli spari (i talebani che sparano agli elicotter - questo spiega la battuta di Tic Tac. Ma quella di Victor non la capisco: sopra di loro stanno volando gli elicotteri che in teoria li avrebbe dovuti recuperare...

TIC TAC
On dirait que ça chauffe là-bas hein.
ELSA
Qu'est-ce qui se passe ?
VICTOR
C'est nos taxis qui en prennent plein 

la gueule.

TIC TAC                 
Fa caldino là sotto, eh?
ELSA                            
Che sta succedendo?
VICTOR                       
(????) I nostri taxi (forse gli elicotteri...) le prendono di santa ragione. (è questa l'idea??? ovviamente i taxi non le prendono di santa ragione...)


----------



## Rustaghja

"Taxi" é gergo per "aereo" come del resto "piège", "zinc" o "bouzin".
Non conosco il gergo italiano, ma la battuta significa:
" Se fanno spaccare le corna i nostri elicotteri"


----------



## danalto

Rustaghja said:


> "Taxi" é gergo per "aereo" come del resto "piège", "zinc" o "bouzin".
> Non conosco il gergo italiano, ma la battuta significa:
> " Se fanno spaccare le corna i nostri elicotteri"


Ah, bien!  Merci!


----------



## Rustaghja

Je t'en prie


----------



## Nunou

TIC TAC
On dirait que ça chauffe là-bas hein. 

Ciao Danalto,
direi che più che "Fa caldino la sotto, eh?" direi 
"Ehi (tu)...si direbbe che laggiù/la sotto la situazione si stia surriscaldando/_complicando_? (V_ero?/Dimmi-rispondi)


_EDIT: 
ELSA 
Che sta succedendo?
VICTOR 
(In realtà) sono nostri _mezzi_  lassù (taxi volanti??) che le stanno prendendo di santa ragione/si stanno facendo massacrare...


----------



## matoupaschat

Quel che dice  Rustaghja è giusto, ma gli elicotteri vengono chiamati "taxis" anche perché fanno da mezzi di trasporto per le truppe.
Attenta che in questo caso là-bas significa più in là, da quelle parti, visto che sono tutti sulla strada mentre gli elicotteri sono in volo, dunque in alto.


----------



## Rustaghja

Buona sera Matou,
Hai ragione.
Sarà possibile tradurre il stesso doppio senso in italiano?


----------



## Nunou

Se diciamo "I nostri taxi/mezzi lassù"...penso che il doppio senso si capisca anche in italiano. Al limite "taxi volanti"....però mi piace di meno. 
Ma sentiamo anche Matou....


----------



## matoupaschat

Rustaghja said:


> Sarà possibile tradurre *lo* stesso doppio senso in italiano?


Pace è salute, Rustagja! Scusa se te lo correggo, mi sa che è un tuo errore ricorrente .
Per essere sincero, preferirei lasciare "mezzo" come suggerito da Nunou, perché tradurlo non apporterebbe, secondo me, nessun vantaggio in un film.
Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------



## Rustaghja

Paci e saluta, Matou!

Hai fatto bene, ti ringrazio. 
La mia questione era strittamente tecnica, non penso afatto che sarebbe stato utile cercare di tradurlo in manera diversa.

Buona Pasqua a tutti.


----------

